# showmanship CHAMP!



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

hey everyone...this weekend 4h had a weekend long show and it was awesome! the first day was rocky...( my friends horse took off in the middle of a class, and keva got spooked and dumped me, ) the second day was WICKED! we got 4th in showmanship, but there was an class that anyone could go in , you didn't have to register for it, the class was for qualifiiny for achivement days showmanship, in that class you show every livestock project but your own..it's a hoot!, and i got CHAMPION!!!!!!!! i was the youngest( by a long shot) and the only english..... after that we placed in every class but one.....i was so proud of keva!!! so this friday we're heading down to achivement days for pleasure driving and my showmanship class....wish us luck


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

BIG Congratulations and good luck for the next one


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just wondering if some of the 4-h shows entitles you to go the royal winter fair of any big shows in halifax?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

only the cows go to the royal and sometimes they go to halifax.....

Ok so today was the show!!! we got champion jr. pleasure driving and CHAMPION OVER ALL PLEASURE DRIVING! i beeter the seinors! i got a trophie and a nice garment bag.... wow...and 1 got 10th out of 20 people in champion showmanship!


----------

